# Ole heaver



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Need a little help. I have a heaver I picked up and the reel seat is to low, want to raise it up to give me a little more room to grip it. It is a wide blank and the feller looking at it for me says they can't get a reel seat for it. I was wondering, how would you attach a reel to a rod with out the sear? I have used radiator clamps and electric tape but that is aukward (sp?) Do they make a clamp especially for that application. Appreciate any help you can give me.... salt


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Fuji plate seat works great. Tape it on till you find where you want it then thread and epoxy.

http://shop.mudhole.com/s.nl/sc.2/category.724/it.A/id.10845/.f


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Ole Heaver*

Sarge, went to the Mudhole and ordered the flat reel seat and it came today. Already got her put on the rod and can't wait to go and give her a fling. Thanks for the input.... salt


----------

